# ايماننا المسيحي وحقيقة التثليث



## My Rock (28 أغسطس 2005)

*ايماننا المسيحي وحقيقة التثليث*

*ايماننا المسيحي وحقيقة التثليث*​ 


*بسم الله القوي الواحد الأزلي*​

نحن المسيحيين--- نعبد آلها *واحــــد* لا شريك له ---و قانون الإيمان المسيحي منذ القديم والي الأبد نردد في مطلعة :--- " بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد" --- وهذا يعني ان الله لا يوجد له نظير في الالوهيه مطلقا ، وان لهذا هو يعني اننا نعبد ونؤمن باله واحد هو واحد ولا يوجد شريك له وهذا هو أساس الإيمان المسيحي من الأول إلى الأخر ومن يقول غير ذلك يكون غير مسيحي...



+فالمسيحية هي من نادت و تنادي و تعلم التوحيد لكل العالم و تاريخ الكنيسة يشهد بوحدانية الله ، و محاربة تعدد الآلهة ، و قدوضعت كتبا ومؤلفات كثيرة في الكرازة بوحدانية الله ، فأذا كان هنالك من يتهم المسيحية بالشرك او الكفر لتعدد الآلهة …. فانه لا يعلم ما هيه الدين المسيحي او ما هو أساس عقيدتنا او عبادتنا او انه تقرب منه سطحيا و هو بذلك علي خطأ كبير….. سأورد لكم بعض من الادله علي التوحيد عندنا ابتداء من العهد القديم ( التوراة ) والي العهد الجديد ( الإنجيل ) …..​




*أولا من العهد القديم* :- ( سأكتفي فقط بعدد قليل من الآيات الكثيرة )


" الرب هو الإله ليس آخر سواه ". (تثنية 4 : 35 ) " الرب ألهنا رب واحد " . ( تثنية 6: 4 ) "أيها الرب أنت هو الإله وحدك ". ( 2ملوك 19 : 15 ) " يارب ليس مثلك ولا اله غيرك " (1 أخبار 17 : 20 ) " عظيم أنت .. أنت الإله وحدك " (مزمور 86 : 10 ) " انك أنت الرب وحدك " (اشعياء 37 : 20 ) " أليس أله واحد خلقنا " ( ملاخي 2 : 10 )


*ثانيا من العهد الجديد *:- ( سأكتفي فقط بعدد قليل من الآيات الكثيرة )


" للرب ألهك تسجد وإياه واحده تعبد " ( متي 4 : 10 ) " من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده " ( مر قس 2 : 7 ) " كيف تقدرون ان تؤمنوا وانتم تقبلون مجدا بعضكم من بعض والمجد الذي من الاله الواحد لستم تطلبونه " ( يوحنا 5 : 44 ) " لان الله واحد " ( رومية 3 : 30 ) " ليس اله اخر الا واحد " ( 1 كورنثوس 8 : 4 ) " ولكن الله واحد " ( غلا طية 3 : 20 ) " الاله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا له المجد والعظمة و القدرة " ( يهوذا 25)



*+++ أي نوع من الوحدانية هي وحدانية الله؟ +++*


+ ثمة سؤال يفرض نفسه : ما الذي كان يفعله الله الواحد الأزلي قبل خلق السماء والأرض والملائكة والبشر ؟ ….. نعم في الأزلية ، إذ لم يكن أحد سواه ، ماذا كان يفعل ؟ هل كان يتكلم و يسمع ويحب؟ أم كان صامتا وفي حالة سكون ؟ ان قلنا انه لم يكن يتكلم ويسمع ويحب ، اذن فقد طرأ تغيير علي الله ، لأنة قد تكلم إلى الأباء بالأنبياء ، وهو اليوم " سامع الصلوات " اذ هو السميع المجيب ، كما انه يحب خليقته وصنعه يديه ، . نعم ان قلنا الله كان ساكنا لا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يحب ثم تكلم وسمع واحب أذن فقد تغيير ، والله جل جلاله منزه عن التغيير و التطور ….. وان قلنا انه كان يتكلم ويسمع ويحب في الأزل قبل خلق الملائكة او البشر ، فمع من كان يتكلم ، والي من كان يستمع ،ومع من كان يحب؟؟؟؟؟؟ .


+ انها حقا معضلة حيرت الفلاسفة ، وجعلتهم يفضلون عدم الخوض في غمارها . فهيهات لعقولهم المحدودة ان تحلها – اما نحن المسيحيين – فقد أعلن الله لنا ذاته ، فعرفنا منه ما خفي علي كل الفلاسفة البشر و الحكماء ، نعم فقد عرفنا ان وحدانية الله ليست وحدانية مجردة ، بل هي وحدانية جامعة مانعة اقنوميه ، جامعة لكل ما هو لازم لها ، ومانعة لكل ماعداه . وبناء علي ذلك فأن الله منذ الأزل والي الأبد هو كليم وسميع ، محب ومحبوب ،…… دون ان يكون هنالك شريك معه ، ودون احتياجه – جلت عظمته – الي شئ او شخص في الوجود لإظهار تلك الصفات…..ومن هنا نتقل الي معني وجود التثليث….



*+++ التثليث +++*


التثليث الذي نؤمن به-- نحن المسيحيين – لا يتعارض مطلقا مع الأيمان بوحدانية الله بل يفسرها ويشرحها . فنحن نؤمن بان وحدانية الله ليست وحدانية جامدة مصمتة ، لكنها وحدانية واجبة الوجود في ذاتها ، ووحدانية عاقلة في ذاتها ، ووحدانية حية في ذاتها – نعم نؤمن بان الله واحد لا اله غيره ، ولكنه مثلث الخاصيات الذاتية - ( الأب ) و (الابن ) و (الروح القدس )- فالله الواحد –واجب الوجود بذاته ، ناطق بكلمته ، حي بروحه.


*+++الأدلة الكتابية علي صحة التثليث +++*


+عقيدة التثليث حقيقية مسيحية جوهرية جاءتنا من الوحي الإلهي ،ولم نأتي بها من فلسفة خاصة او ابتكار عقولنا . فهي تعليم الهي وحقيقة من حقائق الأيمان المعلنة لنا من الله ، ومن يرفضها فقد رفض الله و إعلاناته .


*+من العهد القديم ( التوراة ):-*


1. في سفر التكوين:-


نجد الايات الآتية :- " نعمل الإنسان علي صورتنا " (تكوين 1 :26 ) "هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا " (تكوين 3 : 22 ) " هلم ننزل نبلبل هناك لسانهم " (تكوين 11 : 7 ) .
في هذه الآيات نجد ان الله العلي يتحدث بصيغة الجمع ، ولعل البعض يتساءل : -
هل استخدام صيغة الجمع عند حديث الله عن نفسه هو من قبيل التعظيم ؟؟ لا……لا ينبغي ان يتبادر الي ذهنك ان استخدامها هو نوع من التفخيم او التعظيم علي نحو ما اعتاد بعض ملوك الأزمنة الحديثة ان يتكلموا عند التعبير عن أنفسهم ، فان هذا التقليد لم يكن معروفا او مستخدما في العصور القديمة ، فالتاريخ و علماء اللغات يقطعون ويؤكدون بان ملكوك تلك الأزمنة لم تكن لهم هذه العادة.


++وكتب العهد القديم ( التوراة ) تشهد بذلك ، ونذكر ثلاثة أمثله فقط :- + الاول في مصر : فرعون مصر يتحدث الي يوسف : " قد جعلتك علي كل ارض مصر " ( تكوين 41 : 41 )
+الثاني في بابل : نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل يقول : " انا نبوخذ نصر صدر امر مني بإحضار جميع حكماء بابل قدامي " ( دانيال 4: 4 ،6 )

+ الثالث من فارس : داريوس ملك مملكة مادي : " انا داريوس قد أمرت فليفعل عاجلا " ( عزرا 6 :12 )
اذن لم تكن عاده العظماء او الملوك الجمع في التحدث عن النفس للتعظيم


++ نقطة أخرى : هل استخدام صيغة الجمع في اللغة العبرية ( التي كتب بها اسفار العهد القديم ) يعني التعظيم ؟؟؟؟؟ …. لا يعني الجمع بالمتكلم عن نفسه التعظيم كما هو الحال مثلا في اللغة العربية ، وهذا معروف تماما عند علماء اللغة او المتكلمين بها …


أذن لم يكن استخدام الله لصيغة الجمع عند الحديث هو نوع من التعظيم . وبذلك لا يبقي أمامنا إلا ان ندرك جميعا ان هذه كلها لم تكن الا لوجود الثالوث الاقنومي في الجوهر الإلهي الواحد.


*2- في سفر المزامير*


نجد آلايات الآتية : + " قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتي اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك " (مزمور 110 : 1 ) وهنا أقنوم الأب يتكلم الي أقنوم الابن.
"بكلمه الرب صنعت السموات وبنسمة فيه كل جنودها ". (مزمور 33 : 6 ) وهنا كلمه الرب : أقنوم الابن ، الأب : أقنوم الأب ، نسمه فيه : أقنوم الروح القدس.


*3- وفي سفر الأمثال*


نجد الآيات آلاتية : " أنى أبلد من كل إنسان .. ولم أتعلم الحكمة ولم اعرف معرفة القدوس . من صعد الي السماء ونزل ، من جمع الريح في حفنتيه . من صر المياه في ثوب . من ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض . ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت " (امثال 30 : 2-4 )
وقد جاء في بعض التقاليد اليهودية ان معلمي اليهود اعتادوا ان يلقوا هذة الايه علي مسامع تلاميذهم في صوره أسئلة فيقولون لهم : من صعد الي السموات ونزل ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : من جمع الريح في حفنتيه ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم من صر المياه في ثوب ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : ومن ثبت جميع اطراف الأرض ؟ فيجيبونهم : الخالق ، ثم يسألونهم : وما اسمه ؟ فيجيبونهم :يهوه العظيم ، ثم يسألونهم أخيرا وما اسم ابنه ؟ فيجيبونهم في وقار شديد : هذا سر يفوق العقول. …..

هذا السر لم يكشف بوضوح الا بتجسد أقنوم الابن ومجئية في ملء الزمان.


*4*
*- و اشعياء النبي*


سجل في سفره ان الله يقول :
" من أرسل ومن يذهب من أجلنا " ( اشعياء 6 : 8 ) هنا أرسل بصيغة المفرد و من أجلنا بصيغة الجمع .
" أنا الأول وأنا الأخر وبيدي أسست الأرض ويميني نشرت السموات .منذ وجوده انا هناك و الآن السيد الرب أرسلني و روحه" ( اشعياء 48 : 12، 17 )
نلاحظ هنا : التكلم : أقنوم الابن ،،،، والسيد الرب : أقنوم الأب الذي أرسل الابن،،،،وروحه : أقنوم الروح القدس.

*5*
*-و دانيال النبي*


سجل في رؤياه : " كنت آري في رؤى الليل وإذا سحاب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء الي القديم الأيام … فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض " ( دانيال 7 : 13، 14 )
فمن يكون أذن ابن الإنسان هذا الذي أعطى سلطانا ومجدا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم وسلطانة سلطان ابدي ومملكته لا ينقرض؟؟



*6- وفي سفر زكريا النبي*


يقول :
" ترنمي وافرحي يا بنت صهيون لأني هاأنذا آت واسكن في وسطك يقول الرب .فيتصل أمم كثيرة بالرب في ذلك اليوم ويكونون لي شعبا فاسكن في وسطك فتعلمين ان رب الجنود قد أرسلني إليك " ( زكريا 2 : 10،11 )

من هو هذا الرب المرسل من رب الجنود ، والذي يأتي ويسكن في وسط الشعب ويجعل الأمم الكثيرة تتصل بالرب ويكونون في نفس الوقت له هو شعبا ؟؟؟ نلاحظ انه التفسير الوحيد فعلا انه –تجسد –السيد المسيح له المجد ( الابن ) الاقنوم . فالسيد المسيح موجود منذ الأزل وانما تجسده هو لفداءنا .
الاخوة الأعزاء كل هذه الآيات والبراهين والإشارات ( من العهد القديم – التوراة ) كتبت قبل تجسد السيد الميسح له المجد بقرون كثيرة - دلائل قوية وصريحة- تعلن بقوة و وضوح بان- الله الواحد - هو الأب الاقنوم -والابن الاقنوم -والروح القدس الاقنوم .
اما في العهد الجديد فهو قد أعلن بكل كل وضوح وصراحة و عدد كثير من الآيات والإعلانات ألالهيه ان السيد الميسح هو أحد اقنيم الله الواحد وهو ابن الله وهو الاتئ لفداء الإنسان من الهلاك ..


----------



## My Rock (28 أغسطس 2005)

*+++بعض من أدلة العهد الجديد ( الإنجيل ):-*



كشف لنا العهد الجديد بوضوح تام عن عقيدة التثليث بمجئ ابن الله وتجسده ، وكانت هناك توكيدات كتابيه تعلن عن الثـــــــــالـــوث القــــــــدوس منها:-


1- في بشارة الملاك للعذراء مريم بميلاد يسوع قال الملاك : -

" الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله " ( لوقا 1 :35 ) هنا الروح القدس : أقنوم الروح القدس. – قوة العلي : أقنوم الأب - القدوس المولود : اقنوم الابن.


2-في عماد السيد المسيح له المجد في نهر الأردن يذكر متي البشير في إنجيله :-
" فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء . وإذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأي روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة واتيا عليه . وصوت من السموات قائلا : هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت " ( متي 3 : 16 ، 17 )
هنا المتكلم من السماء : أقنوم الأب - الصاعد من الماء : أقنوم الابن المتجسد – النازل من السماء مثل حمامة : أقنوم الروح القدس.


3-في حديث السيد المسيح له المجد لتلاميذه عن الروح القدس قال لهم : " و اما المعزي الروح القدس الذي
سيرسله الأب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شئ" ( يوحنا 14 :26 ) " ومتي جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا إليكم من الأب روح الحق الذي من عند الأب ينبثق " (يوحنا 15 :26) - المتكلم هو : أقنوم الابن - روح الحق المعزي : أقنوم الروح القدس - الذي ينبثق منه الروح القدس : اقنوم الاب .


4
- في حديث السيد المسيح له المجد مع المرأة السامرية قال لها : " ولكن تاتي ساعة وهي الان حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للاب بالروح والحق " (يوحنا 4 :23 ) هنا الاب : اقنوم الاب – الروح : اقنوم الروح القدس – الحق : اقنوم الابن (كما قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه انه الحق في ( يوحنا 14 : 6 )


5-في ارساليه السيد المسيح له المجد لتلاميذه قال لهم : " اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس" ( متي 28 : 19 )


6- وذكر القديس متي ان السيد المسيح له المجد تمت فيه نبوه اشعياء النبي القائله :
" هوذا فتاي الذي اخترته . حبيبي الذي سرتبه اضع روحي عليه" ( متي 12 :18 ) المتكلم هو : اقنوم الاب – فتاي وحبيبي : اقنوم الابن – روحي : اقنوم الروح القدس.



7
- وشهد الرسل امام رئيس الكهنة حين قبض عليهم وقالوا : " ونحن شهود له -(للابن )- بهذه الامور والروح القدس ايضا الذي اعطاه الله – (الاب)- للذين يطيعونه". (اعمال 5 : 32 )


8- وقال القديس بولس الرسول ايضا : " ثم بما انكم ابناء ارسل الله روح ابنه الي قلوبكم " (غلاطية 4 : 6 ) الله هو : اقنوم الاب – روح ابنه : اقنوم الروح القدس – ابنه : اقنوم الروح القدس .


9- وقال القديس يوحنا الرسول : " فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الاب والابن والروح القدس . وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم *واحــــــــــــد*". (1 يوحنا 5 : 7 )




*+++المسيحية امنت بالتثليث منذ بدايتها وليس بعد فتره +++*


ومما يؤيد ان المسيحيين منذ فجر المسيحية كانوا يعتقدون في اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم مما يلي:-


1- البسملة : - البسمله التي يبداء بها المسيحيون صلواتهم ، ويستخدمونها منذ القرن الاول في الطقوس والعبادة الكنسية ، وهي " باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد .امين ."
2
- التماجيد والتسابيح والالحان الكنسية : التي سبحت بها الكنيسة منذ نشأتها ومازالت تسبح بها الي الان تزخر بعقيدة التثليث و التوحيد ومثال الي ذلك لحن " المجد للاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد الان وكل اوان والي الابد .امين ."
3
-قوانين الايمان :- . قانون ايمان الرسل . قانون ايمان مجمع نيقية 325م . قانون مجمع افسس الاول 431م كلها نادت بان الله واحد مثلث الاقانيم: الاب والابن والروح القدس.
4
-اقوال اباء الكنيسة الاولين :-
تزخر بالاعتقاد في تثليث الاقانيم في كثير من اقوال الاباء في القرون الاولي للمسيحية مثل :- +" نحن نعتقد لا بثلاثة الهة بل باله واحد ذي ثلاثة اقانيم " ( الكاتب يوستينوس الشهيد ولد في 100 – استشهد في 164 م) +" الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد ولكنهم ليسوا اقنوما واحدا بل ثلاثة اقانيم " (الكاتب ترتليانوس).

والكثيير الكثيير من اقوال وكتب الاباء منذ فجر الديانة المسيحية والي اليوم نفس نفس الايمان *ان الله واحد مثلث اقنومي*.



*+++ عقيدة التثليث امام المنطق والعقل+++*



. يواجه العقل المسيحي عقيده التثليث باعتبارها سرا من اعمق اسرار الوجود ، ولا عجب في ذلك فهي تتناول طبيعية الله وشحصة . فنحن – المسيحين – نتقبلها كما نتقبل أي سر اخر من اسرار الحياه والكون بمزيج من التأمل والتسليم ، دون محاولة رفضها او الانتقاض منها ، فهنالك امور في الطبيعة لا نفهمها بالكامل ومع ذلك لا نرفضها … مثلا لا نرفض نظرية الجاذبية الارضية او الكهرباء او سرار الكون الفسيح فنحن لا نرفض او نعترض غلي أي احتراع علمي لمجرد اننا لا نستطيع ان نستوعبه بالكامل …. فاذا كان الامر كذلك فلماذا اذن نتقبل اسرار الطبيعة بتسليم ورضا ونرفض الايمان والتسليم باسرار الله العلي العظيم الغير محدود ، المعلنه لنا منه !!



*+++مساوه الاقانيم الثلاثة في الذات الالهيه+++*



ليست هنالك افضليه بين الاقانيم ، فالثلاثة هم واحد متساون في الجوهر ، وليس هناك اقنوم اعظم من اقنوم من حيث انة ذكر متقدما عنه .

الشواهد الكتابية الاتية توضح مساواه الاقانيم الثلاثة :-

"اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ". (متي 28 :19 ) هنا الاب ذكر اولا ، ثم الابن ، ثم الروح القدس .

" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله ( الاب ) وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم امين " (2 كورنثوس 13 :14 ) هنا ذكر الابن ، ثم الاب ، ثم الروح القدس .

" أما انتم آيها الأحباء فابنوا أنفسكم علي إيمانكم الأقدس مصلين في الروح القدس واحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله (الأب ) منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية" (يهوذا 20 : 21 ) هنا ذكر الروح القدس في الأول ، ثم الأب ، ثم الابن .

اذن ليست هناك أفضلية بين الاقانيم الثلاثة .


ولكم مني جزيل الشكر…………….

تحيـــــــاتي ،،،..
ابن الدين المسيحي
من مراجع كنسية


----------



## whocares (29 أغسطس 2005)

*روعة ....*

*يا سلام يا دودي!

عظمة على عظمة، نعمة فوق نعمة!   

شكراً على مجهودك الثمين ... أصلي أن يبارك الله بالكلام أعلاه كل من يتوق أن يعرفه و يسمع منه أكثر. آمين. 
 *


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

الرب يباركك عزيزي


يا ريت لو تراجع رسائلك الخاصة في المنتدى


----------



## الأندلسى (29 أغسطس 2005)

كتبت قائلا: ـــ


*+++مساوه الاقانيم الثلاثة في الذات الالهيه+++*



ليست هنالك افضليه بين الاقانيم ، فالثلاثة هم واحد متساون في الجوهر ، وليس هناك اقنوم اعظم من اقنوم من حيث انة ذكر متقدما عنه .

الشواهد الكتابية الاتية توضح مساواه الاقانيم الثلاثة :-

"اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ". (متي 28 :19 ) هنا الاب ذكر اولا ، ثم الابن ، ثم الروح القدس .

" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله ( الاب ) وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم امين " (2 كورنثوس 13 :14 ) هنا ذكر الابن ، ثم الاب ، ثم الروح القدس .

" أما انتم آيها الأحباء فابنوا أنفسكم علي إيمانكم الأقدس مصلين في الروح القدس واحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله (الأب ) منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية" (يهوذا 20 : 21 ) هنا ذكر الروح القدس في الأول ، ثم الأب ، ثم الابن .

اذن ليست هناك أفضلية بين الاقانيم الثلاثة .


 ******لمن يقول بتساوي الأقانيم..... ما رأيك فى هذا؟؟

13: 32 و اما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد و لا الملائكة الذين في السماء و لا الابن الا الاب 

معقول ؟؟
الآب يعرف شيئا لا يعرفه الإبن
إذن هما اثنان وليسوا واحدا
وهما غير متساويين في العلم
هل تقبل هذه النتيجة ؟



1Cor:15:28:28 ومتى اخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه ايضا سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل (SVD)

  الأقنوم الثاني سيخضع للأول ؟؟!!!
أين التساوي إذن ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

يا اندلسي

عندما تكون جاهل في شئ لا يحق لك التبختر و التظاهر بالعلم و انك فاهم

فسؤالك بحد ذاته يدل على جهلك

فالمرة القادمة تسأل كسؤال في امر ما و لا تختار للامر مسراها و كأنك علامة

و الرد على تساؤلك هو انه يسوع المسيح قد تنازل عن مجده في تجسده  قد ترك مجده للاعالي

لاننا نقرأ في العد القديم انه عند وجود موسى بقرب الرب قد اثر عليه بدرجة انه اكتسب هالة

و هذا الذي عمله المسيح لانه لو اتي بمجده لكان الحال مختلف

لذلك ترك قوته و مجده و تجسد لاتمام الرسالة 

والاية المذكورة هي خير دليل على ذلك

فيالا العجب بانك لا تأخذ بعين الاعتبار الموجد كله

و الذي يعجبني اكثر هو عدم مناقشتك للمضمون الاخر اذ كانك نست المقال كله و لم تقرأ الا هذا

فما تعليقك على النص الاخر؟؟؟


----------



## الأندلسى (29 أغسطس 2005)

حذف من قبل الادارة


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

حاول ان ترقى بكلامك الى مستوى الحوار

حيث مذاحلاتنا تكون متواصلة و مبنية على بعض

لا تقوم بالاقتباس من شخص غير معروف و كانه نبي او شئ

بل قم بالرد بنفسك و بحسب فكرك لا بالنسخ و الصق


----------



## الأندلسى (29 أغسطس 2005)

كتبت قائلا : ــ

 ــ نجد الايات الآتية :- " نعمل الإنسان علي صورتنا " (تكوين 1 :26 ) "هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا " (تكوين 3 : 22 ) " هلم ننزل نبلبل هناك لسانهم " (تكوين 11 : 7 ) .
في هذه الآيات نجد ان الله العلي يتحدث بصيغة الجمع ، ولعل البعض يتساءل : -
هل استخدام صيغة الجمع عند حديث الله عن نفسه هو من قبيل التعظيم ؟؟ لا……لا ينبغي ان يتبادر الي ذهنك ان استخدامها هو نوع من التفخيم او التعظيم علي نحو ما اعتاد بعض ملوك الأزمنة الحديثة ان يتكلموا عند التعبير عن أنفسهم ، فان هذا التقليد لم يكن معروفا او مستخدما في العصور القديمة ، فالتاريخ و علماء اللغات يقطعون ويؤكدون بان ملكوك تلك الأزمنة لم تكن لهم هذه العادة.[/font]


++وكتب العهد القديم ( التوراة ) تشهد بذلك ، ونذكر ثلاثة أمثله فقط :- + الاول في مصر : فرعون مصر يتحدث الي يوسف : " قد جعلتك علي كل ارض مصر " ( تكوين 41 : 41 )
+الثاني في بابل : نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل يقول : " انا نبوخذ نصر صدر امر مني بإحضار جميع حكماء بابل قدامي " ( دانيال 4: 4 ،6 )

+ الثالث من فارس : داريوس ملك مملكة مادي : " انا داريوس قد أمرت فليفعل عاجلا " ( عزرا 6 :12 )
اذن لم تكن عاده العظماء او الملوك الجمع في التحدث عن النفس للتعظيم


++ نقطة أخرى : هل استخدام صيغة الجمع في اللغة العبرية ( التي كتب بها اسفار العهد القديم ) يعني التعظيم ؟؟؟؟؟ …. لا يعني الجمع بالمتكلم عن نفسه التعظيم كما هو الحال مثلا في اللغة العربية ، وهذا معروف تماما عند علماء اللغة او المتكلمين بها …


أذن لم يكن استخدام الله لصيغة الجمع عند الحديث هو نوع من التعظيم . وبذلك لا يبقي أمامنا إلا ان ندرك جميعا ان هذه كلها لم تكن الا لوجود الثالوث الاقنومي في الجوهر الإلهي الواحد.


 انتهى كلامك ولتقبل منى تلك الملاحظات المتواضعة: ــ
  الكلام عن موضوع استخدام ضمير الجمع في العهد القديم ، بل في الكتاب المقدس كله يحتاج لوقفة :

أولاً :
ما هو المسوغ الذي يجعل الجمع هنا ثلاثة بالتحديد ؟ أين التصريح بالثلاثة في هذا الجمع ؟ و هل إذا قلنا أن الجمع يدل على التربيع أو التخميس أو التسديس نكون على خطأ ؟



ثانيًا :
  ــ لنفترض – جدلاً - أن ضمائر الجمع تدل على الثلاثة حصراً فما طبيعة هذا الجمع حينئذ ؟ وما كنهه ؟ وما معنى ذلك ؟
لو قال قائل نحن فعلنا كذا وكذا . أليست الدلالة اللغوية حينئذ - بعد افتراضنا حصر الجمع في الثلاثة - هي أن هؤلاء الجماعة (الثلاثة) الذين يدل عليهم الضمير (نحن) هم : ثلاثة ذوات : المتكلم ومعه أثنان آخران غيره : أليسوا هم : فلاناً بكل ماله من هيئة وخلقه ، وصفات وشخصية ... إلخ وفلاناً بكل ماله من طول ، وعرض ، وصفات وملامح تختلف عن الأول ... إلخ ، وفلاناً الثالث المختلف في ذاته وملامحه ...   ان هذا يعنىتثليث صريح وليس وحدة جامعة مانعة التى تكلمت عنها سلفا

ثالثا:
 ــ دعواك بخصوص كون اللغة العبرية لم تعرف في القديم استخدام ضمير الجمع للإشارة للمفرد تحتاج إلى دليل قطعي من المصادر العبرية نفسها .. خاصةً أن المعلومات المتوافرة عن اللغة العبرية القديمة لا تسمح بهذا النفي القاطع .

و انظر هذا المثال من نشيد الإنشاد 6:13 " ارجعي ارجعي يا شولميت ارجعي ارجعي فننظر إليك " .. فها هو حبيب يخاطب حبيبته بصيغة الجمع  

 ـــ  أنا حتى الأن لا أسمع منك ردا بقدر ما أسمع تجريح ... مع خالص التحية ::


----------



## الأندلسى (29 أغسطس 2005)

حذفت موضوعى :   ... طب والله ما اقتبست من حد الأندلسى هنا هو الأندلسى فى أى منتدى ... ولكن يبدو أنك لا تحب أن يعارض كلامك أحد ... الكلام دا مكتوب فى كتاب المسيحية للدكتور أحمد شلبى .. ولو لقيته موجود فى أى منتدى هتلاقيه باسم الأندلسى أيضا... حذفت مشاركتى!!! رغم أنها لا يوجد بها لفظ واحد اساءة .. ولكن أنت الخصم والحكم ..  أما بالنسبة لمن يقتبس فلست أنا وأنت تعلم ذلك جيدا .. أنا على استعداد أن أعطيك الرابط الذى كتبت منه مقالك يا دودى...عموما شكرا .. وأتوقع منك أن تطردنى من المنتدى قريبا ..ما دمت لا تود سوى أن تسمع نفسك... لو أنك بالفعل عادل فلتقل فى المنتدى لماذا حذفت مداخلتى السابقة؟
مع خالص التحية


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

انا حذفت رسالتك لانك خرجت بها عن المضمون و الموضوع

اذ قمت بالاستشهاد بشخص و اسميته القس السابق

عصر الاكاذيب انتهى و لا اسمح لهذه المغالطة في المنتدى


الان من انت حتى تقرر اذ كان النص يدل على التعظيم ام على الجمع؟

و من انت لتحدد اسلوب الله للتكلم الى شعبه؟

و من انت لتحلل اذا كان القصد به الثالوث ام اربعا او اخماس و ما اتت ايمانك 

انا لا ارى سوف تفسير شخصي لكلام الكتاب المقدس و لا رجوع لاي تفسير او مرجع فهل يحق لي ذلك في مناقشة القرأن؟؟

فانا لو تقربت الى اية واحد لقامة القيامة و القول بان القران صعب الفهم و يحتاج الى مفسرين

الا ترى انه من الغير معقول ان تفرض علي شئ و لا تفرضه على نفسك


فأذن خصم الكلام اتي لي بالتفسير الي يقول الي تتكلم عنه , و لا تفسر الكلام بحسب تفسيرك


و بالمناسبة انت تتكلم عن صيغة الجمع و كأنك لا تعرف انه في القران يستخدم صيغة الجمع فهل لي الحق ان افسر على ما اراه مناسبا و اقول هل هو الله واحد ام هو 99 اله كما هم اسماء الله الحسنى 


ارقى بحديثك الى مستوى الحوار و عندما تاتي بنص قم بقرأة تفسيره او على الاقل تعليق عماء الدين المسيحي فهذا ما نفعله عندما نناقش الدين الاسلامي مستخدمين من فمك ادينك


بالمناسبة هل قرأت النسخة العبرية للايات المذكورة؟؟؟ اذا نعم يجب ان تكون الصورة واظحة لك و لا داعي للسؤال


----------



## الأندلسى (30 أغسطس 2005)

ـــ   تقول: ــ  انا حذفت رسالتك لانك خرجت بها عن المضمون و الموضوع
اذ قمت بالاستشهاد بشخص و اسميته القس السابق
عصر الاكاذيب انتهى و لا اسمح لهذه المغالطة في المنتدى

 ...حسنا حسنا  لماذا حذفت كلام القس وهيب عطا الله والدكتور ألخورى جرجس وهما لا يزالان على دينهما المسيحى؟؟



_ تقول :الان من انت حتى تقرر اذ كان النص يدل على التعظيم ام على الجمع؟

 ــ أنا لم أقرر بل أنت الذى قررت أنها للجمع ...

 أما أنا فأقول لا يمكن التأكد من موضوع كهذا سوى من أصحاب اللغة أنفسهم .. وليس علمائكم.... هل كان علمائكم 

يهودا حتى يؤكدوا شيئا غير مؤكد أصلاــ تقول : و من انت لتحدد اسلوب الله للتكلم الى شعبه؟ 

  بالعكس أنا لا يضيرنى أن يتحدث الله بأسلوب المفرد أم بأسلوب الجمع ... علماؤكم هم من يحاولون لوى عنق النصوص 

لتلائم التثليث رغما عن العهد القديم واليهود وكتابهم ..

 ــ  تقول :انا لا ارى سوف تفسير شخصي لكلام الكتاب المقدس و لا رجوع لاي تفسير او مرجع فهل يحق لي ذلك في مناقشة 

القرأن؟؟

 هيا .. أنا لن أسكت مثل باقى اخوانى المسلمين فى هذا المنتدى ... سؤالى الذى يجب أن ترد عليه .. هو ما هى 

التفاسير المعتمدة للكتاب المقدس والتى اذا استشهدت بها  تكون أنت ملزما بها؟؟؟هيا أجبنى 

 تستطيع أن تكتب كلمة تفسير القران الكريم كاملا وتعمل لها بحث على شبكة الانترنت وسترى ألف موقع .. أما تفسير 

الكتاب المقدس فلن تجد  سوى موقع أو اثنين .. ولن تجد سوى تفسير العهد الجديد أما العهد القديم فلن يفسروا فيه 

سوى ما يحلوا لهم ويدعم عقيدتهم..

تقول:ــ

و بالمناسبة انت تتكلم عن صيغة الجمع و كأنك لا تعرف انه في القران يستخدم صيغة الجمع فهل لي الحق ان افسر على

 ما اراه مناسبا و اقول هل هو الله واحد ام هو 99 اله كما هم اسماء الله الحسنى 

اذا لم تعرف أن هناك نوعين من الجمع فى اللغة العربية جمع عدد وجمع تعظيم .. فكيف تكون عربى أصلا ؟ كيف تتكلم

 اللغة العربية .. انك اذا سألت أبسط طفل عن أنواع الجمع فى اللغة العربية .. فسيجيبك .

ـــ هل كانت الأسماء للشخص الواحد تعنى التعدد؟؟مثلا سيدنا يعقوب كان اسمه أيضا اسرائيل .. فهل هو شخصين؟؟

 أتعجب منك أيها العربى ... عموما هى عادة المسيحيين العرب الضعف والركاكة فى اللغة العربية.. أعرف لى صديقا 

مسيحيا كان متفوقا فى كل المواد لكنه فشل فى دخول كلية الصيدلة .. فقد رسب فى اللغة العربية ...فتعدد الاسماء لا 

يعنى تعدد الأشخاص .. وهذا يختلف جدا عن تعدد الأقانيم الذى تقولون به..

 ــ عندى مفاجآت كثيرة فى موضوع تفسير الكتاب المقدس .. ولكن أنتظر لأعرف أى تفسير تختاره ويكون ملزم لك؟

 نشيد الإنشاد 6:13 " ارجعي ارجعي يا شولميت ارجعي ارجعي فننظر إليك " .. فها هو حبيب يخاطب حبيبته بصيغة 

الجمع 

كيف يقول سليمان (فننظر اليك ) وهو شخص واحد بما أنك قررت سلفا أن لا يوجد جمع تعظيم فى اللغة العبرية .. أم كان

 سليمان متعدد الأقانيم؟؟

 وبالمناسبة فلقد رجعت الى التفاسير ولكنى لم أجد فيها تفسيرا لهذه الفقرة من قبل علمائكم  وهذه هى الروابط 

لتتأكد بنفسك أن علمائكم يفسرون ما يرغبون فقط  

http://www.copticchurch.org/ArabicArticles/songofsongs.htm

http://www.copticchurch.org/ArabicArticles/songofsongs.htm
  ــ وبالطبع فان أسهل طرق الهروب هى أن تصرخ: اقرأوا التفاسير المعتمدة .. لا تفسروا من أنفسكم .. حسنا أين هى

 التفاسير المعتمدة .. وماذا نفعل اذا لم نجد لفقرة مثل السابقة تفسير؟ ترى هل ننتظر حتى يظهر شخصا جديدا ليحل 

هذه المعضلات ... مفاجأتى لك على هذا الرابط 

http://www.aljame3.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=8370&st=0#entry43684
 مع خالص التحية..


----------



## الأندلسى (30 أغسطس 2005)

*الاتجاه المعاكس*



			
				Dody قال:
			
		

> *+++بعض من أدلة العهد الجديد ( الإنجيل ):-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




من قال كلمة ضد ابن الإنسان يغفر له، وأما من قال كلمة ضد الروح القدس فلن يغفر له
لا في هذا الزمان ولا في الزمان الآتي
.. متى 12-32

أترى يا  دودى؟المسيح يعترف بلسانه بأنه غير الروح القدس، لا بالخصائص، ولا بالجوهر، لو أبغض إنسان المسيحَ 

سوف يُغفر له، وأما إن شتم الروح القدس فلا غفران له أبداً أبداً.. هل يمكن أن يكونا الجوهر ذاته؟ 

يا ترى أنصدق المسيح أم الآباء والقساوسة؟؟


  ــ يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي في تفسيره للعهد الجديد:

(إن قول رب المجد "من قال كلمة على ابن الإنسان يُغفر له وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له" لا يعني أن 

الروح القدس أعظم من الابن، فإننا لم نسمع بهرطقة نادت بهذا، إنما يُقصد أن من يُقاوم الحق ويجدف عليه –أي على 

المسيح بعد إعلانه عن ذاته بين البشر- ولم يقل كلمة على الروح القدس –أي عاد وتاب عن مقاومته وتجديفه على 

المسيح- فإن خطاياه تغفر له. الروح القدس مساو للآب والابن الوحيد في الجوهر حسب لاهوته. إن خص التجديف على 

الروح القدس يعني عدم التوبة وليس تمييزاً له عن الآب والابن).

أترى عزيزي ؟ إنه يستدل على المساواة بعدم ظهور هرطقة منادية بهذا! ثم يحول الكلام إلى تأويلات زمانية لا يحتملها 

النص ويلصق كلاماً لا وجود له في النص لينهي كلامه بإيمانكم القهري بأن الروح مساو للابن.. فإذا كان ما يقصده 

المسيح من كل النص هو أن من لم يتب لا غفران له فلا داعي لذكر ابن الإنسان، إن تفسيرهم وتأويلاتهم للنصوص أشبه 

بإلباس قفاز اليد للقدم رغماً عنها من أجل إثبات أنها مطابقة لها.... أعتقد أنك فهمت الأن لماذا لا نثق فى تفسيراتكم ..

 فالنص يسيرفى اتجاه والتفسير يسير فى الاتجاه المعاكس..

 مع خالص التحية


----------



## الأندلسى (30 أغسطس 2005)

*هل امنت المسيحية بالتثليث منذ بدايتها حق&#1575*



			
				Dody قال:
			
		

> [b
> 
> [
> 
> ...




 ــ إن التثليث لم يكن معروفاً لدى المسيحيين قبل 300 عام على الأقل من ميلاد المسيح فهي فكرة دخيلة على المسيحية ، ولقد كتبت دائرة معارف لاروس الفرنسية ( أنسكلوبيدية ) للقرن التاسع عشر في موضوع التوحيد والتثليث ما يلي :

(( عقيدة التثليث ، وإن لم تكن موجودة في كتب العهد الجديد ، ولا في أعمال الآباء الرسوليين ، ولا عند تلاميذهم الاقربين _ إلا أن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ، والمذهب البروتستانتي التقليدي ، يدعيان أن عقيدة التثليث كانت مقبولة عند المسيحيين في كل زمان ، رغماً عن أدلة التاريخ الذي يرينا كيف ظهرت هذه العقيدة ، وكيف تمت وكيف تعلقت بها الكنسية بعد ذلك .
وتقول الدائرة :

(( وكان الشأن في تلك العصور أن عقيدة بشرية  المسيح كانت غالبة طيلة مدة تكون الكنيسة الأولى من اليهود المتنصرين ، فإن الناصريين سكان مدينة الناصرة وجميع الفرق المسيحية  التي تكونت من اليهودية ، أعتقدت بأن المسيح إنسان بحت ، مؤيد بالروح القدس وما كان أحدهم يتهمهم إذ ذاك بأنهم مبتدعون وملحدون ، فكان في القرن الثاني في الكنيسة مؤمنون يعتقدون أن المسيح هو المسيح ، ويعتبرونه إنساناً بحتاً ، وإن كان أرقى من غيره من الناس ، وحدث بعد ذلك أنه كلما نما عدد من تنصر من الوثنيين ظهرت عقائد جديدة لم تكن من قبل ))

(  دائرة المعارف الفرنسية )

وتعترف الموسوعة الكاثوليكية بأن التثليث لم يكن معروفاً للمسيحيين الأوائل وأن هذا المبدأ قد تمت صياغته في الربع الأخير من القرن الرابع الميلادي ، فجاء فيها :

(( نجد من الصعب في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين أن نقدم تفسيراً واضحاً وموضوعياً لأصل سر الثالوث المقدس 

وتطوره المذهبي وتفسيراته اللاهوتية . فمناقشة الثالوث تمثل ظلاً من الغموض غير مستقر سواء كانت على مستوى 

الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية أو غيرها.))


وفي موضع آخر تقول الموسوعة الكاثوليكية :

(( إن صيغة الإله الواحد في ذوات ثلاثة لم تترسخ في الحياة المسيحية والممارسات الدينية قبل نهاية القرن الرابع هذه 

الصيغة هي التي اخذت في البداية اسم مبدأ التثليث ولا نجد لدى الآباء الحواريين أية فكرة أو تصور مشابه من قريب أو
 بعيد ))

ومما يتقدم يتبين لنا أن الأصل في الديانة المسيحية ، هو التوحيد ، وأن المسيح لم يأت لينقض هذا الأساس بل جاء 

   ليقرره ويؤكده ، فهو لم يأت لينقض الناموس الذي جاء به موسى عليه السلام ، بل جاء مكملاً له كما قال في متى
 [ 5 : 17 
(  لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمّل.)


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

بنجيك حبة حبة  

بالنسبة للسؤال 

الشئ الجيد انك بدأت ترجع للمراجع المسيحية قبل ان تسمح لنفسك بالتفسير على هواك

اما بالنسبة للسؤال فالغريب الي فيه هو انك بتسأل و بتجواب

المهم الغريب في الامر ايضا انك مش فاهم الجواب ايضا

لكن الجواب بكل بساطة هو لو كان هذا الشئ مؤل لان يفهم بهذه الصورة لقد كان من الممكن قيام هرطقة على هذا الاساس لكنه وظح مؤكدا عدم وجود هذه الافكار لفهم الشعب للمعنى الا و هو

ان من يقاوم المسيح و يجدف عليه وهو في طريقه لتعريف الناس بذاته و لم يجدف على الروح القدس اي انه امن بالمسيح و تاب على تجديفه فيغفر له لان عطية المؤمنين هي الروح القدس التي تسكن في الانسان ... فعدم التجديف بالروح القدس هو الاعلان على الايمان بالاقانيم .... اما التجديف على ابن الانسان فيخص الناسوت لذلك ذكر ابن الانسان و ليس اقنوم الابن

بعدين ما في داعي لعدم الثقة في تفاسيرنا لانك تحتاج للقرائتها اكثر من مرة حتى تفهما  

و يبقى الامر لك اذا طخت في عقلك ان لا تصدق بالتفسير لاكن لا تتهور و تفسر في كيفك و تعطي للنص غير معناه
و العجيب انك تريد تصديق كلام المسيح في هذه الاية فقط و تنسى الكنتاب المقدس كله و تنسى جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــع الشواهد التي ذكرت اعلاه

و كأنك تغشم نفس او تغض النظر عن الشواهد التي توكد وحدانية و مساواة الاقانيم







و التي موجودة في الرد ادناه

وضعتهم لحالهم عسى و لعل تتمعن بقراءتهم


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

"فان الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5: 7)









 و الذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثة الروح و الماء و الدم و الثلاثة هم في الواحد (يوحنا الأولى







و لست انا بعد في العالم و اما هؤلاء فهم في العالم و انا اتي اليك ايها الاب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن  (يوحنا  17 : 11)







"  ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني  و انا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما اننا نحن واحد  انا فيهم و انت في ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد و ليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني و احببتهم كما احببتني " (يو:17 :22و23)


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

اما مداخلة الثانية فهي مبنية على دائرة الابحاث الفرنسية التي ليس لها علاقة لا من بعدي و لا من قريب

تريد مناقشة جادة هات ادلة ما تقلي الدليل قالولوا او الدليل دائرة المعارف الفرنسية

هذه الدائرة بللها م اشرب ميها او فجرها مثل اسماة بن لادن

بدين خلي اياة القرأنية لنفسك ما في داعي تذكرها في المنتدى ماحد الى نفس يسمعها


بس بدي اجر انتباهك الى انك بدأت تخرج عن الخوار و ب>ات تستشهد بفلان و علان و تركت الكتاب المقدس و هذا دليل على انه لا يوجد لك دليل فيه


----------



## الأندلسى (31 أغسطس 2005)

*علل*



			
				Dody قال:
			
		

> "فان الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5: 7)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السؤال : بما تفسر اختلاف النص فى النسختين... الاجابة على السؤال ده خطيرة جدا ...
 ــ هاأنت تهربت كما عودتنى .. من الاجابة على سؤال أى تفسير تعده معتمدا لك؟
 ــ أما عن موضوع دائرة المعارف البريطانية اللى أبلها واشرب ميتها... فالموضوع أنك تقرأ سطر وتترك سطر لأن دائرة المعارف تنقل عن الموسوعة الكاثوليكية ..... تستشهد بنص حذف من كل التراجم الحديثة!!!! ... سأبعث لك باقى الرد على مداخلتك السابقة بعد قليل....وعلى فكرة أسلوب  الاهانات اللى بتستخدمه معى مش هيجيب نتيجة لأنى بصراحة عجبنى موضوع الوحدة فى ثالوث دا  وقاعد على قلبك يا دودى ...والمرة دى مش هاكتبلك مع خالص التحية لحد ما تحاول تحسن أسلوبك معى عن كده


----------



## الأندلسى (31 أغسطس 2005)

هل عرفت لماذا حذفت العبارة فى النسخة الكاثوليكية بينما بقت فى نسخة فانديك؟ ننتظر الاجابة


----------



## الأندلسى (1 سبتمبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ـــ ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن .... وكلمة (كما) أداة تشبية ... اذن فكون التلاميذ معا واحد مثل 

كون المسيح مع الله واحد ...  يا أستاذى الوحدة بين الاب والمسيح لا يمكن أن تكون سوى فى الهدف وليس

 الجوهر والا لحدث اتحاد بين أجساد التلاميذ ...

 أنت تستشهد بفقرتين وأحب أن أضيف لهم فقرة أخرى ( أنا والاب واحد) يو10_30 .....وأريد أن أعرف معنى كلمة 

واحد هذه ... ان كلمة واحد باليونانية هى (hen)ونفس الكلمة مستخدمة فى الاصحاح 17

يوحنا 17:23  انا فيهم وانت فيّ ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد 

فهل هذا الواحد يعنى اتحاد الأجساد؟!فالله والمسيح والتلاميذ بما فيهم توما الشكاك ويهوذا 

الخائن؟! يا أستاذى الوحدة التى تتكلم عنها النصوص هى وحدة فى الهدف وليس فى الجوهر..... 

        ـــ أيضا عن ادم وحواء يقول الكتاب المقدس (ويكونان جسدا واحدا ) والكلمة المستخدمة  باللغة اليونانية فى هذه 

الفقرة هى أيضا (هن)... فالوحدة هنا كذلك هى وحدة فى الهدف لا فى الجوهر .. النصوص سهلة الفهم ... فقط أبعدوا 

هذه الهالة من التعقيدات عنها......


----------



## My Rock (1 سبتمبر 2005)

بنجيك حبة حبة

اولا هذا ترحمة و اذا حاب انا بجيبلك اكثر من 4 نسخ مختلفة للقران في الترجمة الانجليزية

فاذا حاب تتكلم على النصوص الحرفية اذا استخدم لغة الكتاب المقدس التي كتب بها


ثانية على تعليقك بان كلمة كما هي للتشبيه, و كانك لا تعرف ان الكتاب المقدس لم يكتب بالعربية فكل الغويات لا تستطيع ان تطبها لان العربية ليت لغة الكتاب المقدس


اما عن يوحنا 17:23 

فانا اتعجب لماذا ذهبت على الاجساد و ليس الارواح؟

فهنا المقصد روحي و ليس ليس جسدي .. الا ترى انك تصل الى الاجابة لكن تحاول المولاواة

اما عن وحدة الهدف او الجوهر فايش دليدك في هذا الموضوع؟ فلاتقلي الموضوع واظح و اي واحد يستطيع تفسيره!!

فتستطيع الرجوع الى يوحنا فم الذهب او تفاسير العهد الجديد لكثير من القسسة وعلماء الدين المسيحي
فعدم توفرها فيالانترنت الا دليل على اضدهاكم و عدم فسح المجال للحالية المسيحية بحرية الممارسة


مرة ثانية بحذرك من عدم استعمال كلمات مجرحة ك ابعدوا هالة التعقيدات او ما شابه


----------



## Zayer (2 سبتمبر 2005)

اسف الموضوع طويل و الردود الطول ووقتي اقصر 

لذلك لا استطيع ان القراء كل ما فيه 

ولكن سوف اعلق على بعض النقاط 

اولا 


> التثليث الذي نؤمن به-- نحن المسيحيين – لا يتعارض مطلقا مع الأيمان بوحدانية الله بل يفسرها ويشرحها . فنحن نؤمن بان وحدانية الله ليست وحدانية جامدة مصمتة ، لكنها وحدانية واجبة الوجود في ذاتها ، ووحدانية عاقلة في ذاتها ، ووحدانية حية في ذاتها – نعم نؤمن بان الله واحد لا اله غيره ، ولكنه مثلث الخاصيات الذاتية - ( الأب ) و (الابن ) و (الروح القدس )- فالله الواحد –واجب الوجود بذاته ، ناطق بكلمته ، حي بروحه.



انا فهمت من هذا كله ان الله هو ثلاث اجزاء اب و ابن و روح قدس 

بنسبة الى روح القدس لا اعرف ما هي هذي بالضبط 

ولكن اذا كان لهذا الاب ابن  
كيف جاء الابن من دون الام ؟؟!

وكيف يكون الاله مجزء الى ثلاث اجزاء ؟  كيف يكون واحد ؟


----------



## الأندلسى (2 سبتمبر 2005)

*الفرق بين النسخة والترجمة*



			
				Dody قال:
			
		

> بنجيك حبة حبة
> 
> اولا هذا ترحمة و اذا حاب انا بجيبلك اكثر من 4 نسخ مختلفة للقران في الترجمة الانجليزية
> 
> ...


  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـــ هل هذه هى الاجابة .؟.. نعم هناك أكثر من ترجمة لمعانى القرآن... وقد يختلفوا فى ترجمة بعض الألفاظ 

أما ما حدث فى النص وتبديله من

 فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.
الى

فان هنالك ثلاث شهود الروح والماء والدم.......                                                                                                                                                                                                                   فليس الموضوع اختلاف تراجم مثل القران ولكن لأن علماء الكتاب المقدس لم

يجدوا هذا النص فى المخطوطات التى قبل القرن السادس عشر....فحذفوا كلمة الأب والابن والروح القدس فأصبح النص 

لايمكن الاستدلال به على شىء... وهذا يجعل نسخة الكاثوليك نسخة وليست ترجمة لأن هذه الجملة حذفت عمدا وليس 

مجرد خطأ ترجمة ... يا أستاذ قد يوجد لنا كثير من الترجمات ولكن النص الأصلى نحن متفقين عليه.. أما النص الأصلى 

عندكم فلا يوجد أى نوع من الاتفاق عليه... فقد حذفت التراجم الحديثة هذا النص لأنه تزوير محض كما أثبتنا ...ولكنه 

مازال موجود فى النسخ رخيصة الثمن التى يشتريها البسطاء للاسف لكى يظلوا معتقدين أن هناك نص فى الكتاب يدعم

 التثليث .. هذا النص الذى هو من اختراع علماء المجامع...أصلا حتى لا نخرج عن الموضوع أنا لا أقصد أن أثبت لك 

تحريف حادث فى الكتاب المقدس ولكن ما أريد اثباته هو أن ماتستشهد به غير موجود فى أقدم المخطوطات ...


مع خالص التحية..


----------



## الأندلسى (3 سبتمبر 2005)

. فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.

شهادة بعض علماء المسيحية على عدم صحة هذا النص: ـــ
   ـــ العالم الكبير هو اسحاق نيوتن قال ان هذا المقطع ظهر اول مرة فى الطبعة الثالثة من انجيل ايرازمس للعهد الجديد و يضيف نيوتن ايضا نقطة قوية ان هذا النص لم يستخدم فى اى مجادلات لاهوتية حول الثالوث من وقت جيروم و حتى وقت طويل بعده ولم يذكر ابدا و لكن تسلل النص بطريقة ما .

ـــ الكاتب جون جلكر ايست فى كتابه للرد على الشيخ احمد ديدات واسم الكتاب "نعم الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله" يعترف بكل ذلك و يلقى باللوم على نساخ الانجيل واليك نص كلامه من موقع كتابه على الانترنت .
( 3 المثل الثالث الذي أورده ديدات هو أحد العيوب التي صحَّحتها ترجمة RSV, وهذا ما نقرّ به. ففي 1يوحنا 5:7 في ترجمة KJV نجد آية تحدِّد الوحدة بين الآب والكلمة والروح القدس, بينما حُذفت هذه الآية في ترجمة RSV. ويظهر أنَّ هذه الآية قد وُضعت أولاً كتعليق هامشي في إحدى الترجمات الأولى, ثم وبطريق الخطأ اعتبرها نُسَّاخ الإنجيل في وقت لاحق جزءاً من النص الأصلي. وقد حُذفت هذه الآية من جميع الترجمات الحديثة, لأنَّ النصوص الأكثر قِدَماً لا تورد هذه الآية." صفحة 16. 

ـــ  تاكيد اخر من كتاب التفسير الحديث للكتاب المقدس بقلم جون ستون يقول بالحرف :"هذا العدد باكمله يمكن اعتباره تعليقا او اضافة بريق و لمعان و يشبهها فى ذلك عبارة فى الارض فى العدد الثامن و يدعو بلمر هذه القراءة انها لا يمكن الدفاع عنها و يسجل ادلة فى عشرة صفحات على انها مفبركة ....فهذه الكلمات لا توجد فى اى مخطوطة يونانية قبل القرن الخامس عشر و قد ظهرت هذه الكلمات اول ما ظهرت فى مخطوطة لاتينية مغمورة تنتمى الى القرن الرابع ثم اخذت طريقها الى النسخة المعتمدة و ذلك بعد ان ضمها ايرازمس فى الطبعة الثالثة لنسخته بعد تردد . و لا شك ان كاتب تاثر بالشهادة المثلثة التى فى العدد الثامن و فكر فى الثالوث لذلك اقترح شهادة مثلثة فى السماء ايضا و الواقع ان تحشيته ليست موفقة فالانجيل لا يعلم ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس يشهدون جميعا للابن و لكنه يعلم ان الاب يشهد للابن عن طريق الروح القدس " انتهى بالنص صفحة 141 .
  مع خالص التحية


----------



## whocares (4 سبتمبر 2005)

شكرا على مجهودك يا Dody ... الله يعطيك العافية و الجرأة و الصبر.   

أخي الأندلسي،   

الله يعافيك ... أنت تقول
>>>>>>>>>
 "يا أستاذى الوحدة بين الاب والمسيح لا يمكن أن تكون سوى فى الهدف وليس الجوهر والا لحدث اتحاد بين أجساد التلاميذ ...  أنت تستشهد بفقرتين وأحب أن أضيف لهم فقرة أخرى ( أنا والاب واحد) يو10_30 .....وأريد أن أعرف معنى كلمة واحد هذه ... ان كلمة واحد باليونانية هى (hen)ونفس الكلمة مستخدمة فى الاصحاح 17 يوحنا 17:23  انا فيهم وانت فيّ ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد فهل هذا الواحد يعنى اتحاد الأجساد؟!فالله والمسيح والتلاميذ بما فيهم توما الشكاك ويهوذا الخائن؟! يا أستاذى الوحدة التى تتكلم عنها النصوص هى وحدة فى الهدف وليس فى الجوهر ـــ أيضا عن ادم وحواء."  
<<<<<<<<<<<<<

يبدو لي أنك تكسر مقياس الله في خلقه –حتى في القرآن- من غير علم أو دراية. 

اسمح لي أقول أن الأنسان كما تعلم جسد و روح. بينما أعلاه بإستثنائك للجسد (وهذا صحيح) لم تعتبر الوحده سوى للهدف (و هذا خطأ أو نصف صح). لأن الكلام المقتبس هنا هو عن "طبيعة" العلاقة و هذا يتضمن ليس سببها كي تكون "وحدة للهدف" فقط بل أيضاً عن نوعها. فالوحدة-إلى جانب الرأي و الهدف- هي أيضا وحدة الروح، و هنا قد أثبت بالبرهان بأن أقنوم الآب، الإبن و الروح القدس واحد في ذات الله المستقل بنفسه، و المؤمنون به سيشاركون- وإن كانوا مستقلين عن الله- في هذه الوحدة التي كانت موجودة أصلا قبل اقتراف الخطيئة و سقوط البشرية فالموت من بعده بقوله:" 15إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاعْمَلُوا بِوَصَايَايَ. 16وَسَوْفَ أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ أَنْ يُعْطِيَكُمْ مُعِيناً آخَرَ يَبْقَى مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، 17وَهُوَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي لاَ يَقْدِرُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَتَقَبَّلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ، وَسَيَكُونُ فِي دَاخِلِكُمْ. 18لَنْ أَتْرُكَكُمْ يَتَامَى، بَلْ سَأَعُودُ إِلَيْكُمْ. 19بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ. أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَوْفَ تَرَوْنَنِي. وَلأَنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ، فَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً سَتَحْيَوْنَ. 20فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي، وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ، وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. 21مَنْ كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ، وَيَعْمَلُ بِهَا، فَذَاكَ يُحِبُّنِي. وَالَّذي يُحِبُّنِي، يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ وأُعْلِنُ لَهُ ذَاتِي."

في و سطكم...في داخلكم... روح الحق... الأبن من الآب: الروح القدس !
ثالوث سرمدي :متكامل عظيم متجانس قويم متحد عليم.

ما أروع الثالوث البهيج واحد المزيج جامع الحجيج ... فإفرح و تهلل يا أندلسي، إن ملكوت السموات قد اقترب.

سلام الله الواحد معك.


----------



## whocares (4 سبتمبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> الرب يباركك عزيزي
> 
> 
> يا ريت لو تراجع رسائلك الخاصة في المنتدى



*أووه، أنا لم أعلم أنه لي رسائل خاصة هنا. شكرا على التنويه. سأقوم بذلك.*


----------



## الأندلسى (5 سبتمبر 2005)

ــ حينما أركز فى نقطة وأبحث فيها وأعطى جوابا لها لا أجد سوى التجاهل ... كنت أود أن أسمع ردا 

للمداخلة السابقة وقبل السابقة على أقل تقدير ... 

ــ تحزنكم كلمة الوحدة فى الهدف .. لا أدرى لماذا ؟ ... عموما أيا كانت العلاقة بين الابن والأب فالتلاميذ أيضا مشتركين

 فى هذه العلاقة بالجسد .. بالروح .. أى مسمى تختاره .. التلاميذ لهم حق أيضا فيه ... فكما قال

انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك .... فقد قال أيضا ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا .... 

  رغم أن عندى فى القرآن آية تقول ...مَّنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللّهَ ... الا أن أحدا من المسلمين لم يخطر بباله ماطرأ 

فى أذهانكم ....

ـــ أتمنى أن يكون الجواب على الأربع مداخلات السابقة لى  أولا والتى انصبت حول هذه الفقرة ."فان الذين يشهدون 

فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5: 7)

.. قبل التناقش فى نقاط فرعية ..


 مع خالص التحية


----------



## Zayer (5 سبتمبر 2005)

تتكلم وكأتك الوحيد الي محد رد عليك  

انا مثلك صار لي ايام انتضر الاجابة على اسئلة صفيرة 

كيف لو كانت كبيرة ممكن سنين انتضر


----------



## الأندلسى (5 سبتمبر 2005)

*هو انت كمان يا زاير؟!*

عندك حق يازاير انا حاسس انى بكلم نفسى ... أنا أشعر بوحدة فى هذا المنتدى ... هما سابوا المنتدى ولا ايه


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2005)

لا عزيزي ماحدا بيترك المنتدى 

فقط بعض الاشغال التي تبعدنا عن المتابعة اليومية

اما عن مداخلتك الاخيرة فانا لا ارى سواء تجميع لنصوص مختلفة ولا رجوع الى معانيها و تفسيراتها

الاتلاميذ هو واحد بالمسيح اي بمعنى انهم يتحدوا بالمسيح لينسوا ذاتهم القديم و ليصبحوا خليقة جديدة في المسيح فعند الاتحاد يصبح الانسان لا يعيش لذاته بل للمسيح, فنا لا علاقة لها بالوحدانية اللاهوتية

و العكس ينطبق على الاقانيم


----------



## Zayer (5 سبتمبر 2005)

ماذا عن اسئلتي ؟


----------



## My Rock (6 سبتمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> اسف الموضوع طويل و الردود الطول ووقتي اقصر
> 
> لذلك لا استطيع ان القراء كل ما فيه
> 
> ...


 
اذا ما كان عندك وقت للقراة فكيف لك الوقت لتسأل و تريد الجواب

فعلا امرك عجيب تشبهك بانسان يبحث عن عمل و هو مشغول في الطبخ اليوم كله

فيا عزيزي لو كنت صريحا في السؤال لكنت قرأت و بحثت لتلقى الرد


المهم ما علينا لنرد على سؤالك

كيف لك ان تفهم مما قرأته و انت ليس لك الوقت ؟؟؟ فكيف لك ان تفهم و تحلل شيئا لم تقرأه الا تره ضربا من الجنون

المهم المقال مكتوب بالعربي و يقول يكل وضوح هناك الله واحد

اما انك لا تعرف عن الروح القدس قعليك قرأة قرأنك لتعرف كيف المسيح فيه روح الله القدوس, فالضاهر انك لا هنا ولا هناك  

اما كيف جاء الابن بدون الام فحقيقة سؤال يبكي و يصحك

اقنوم الابن هو صفة كما انت تقول بنات افكاري اي تجسد افكارك في كلمات, فالابن هو تجسد الله في سجد

فلا وجود للام او الخالة  

اما كيف يكون الله مجزأ,,,, فيمكن يكون هذا الله اخر من غير دين فنحن لا نعرف الله مجزأ بل الله هو واحد
اما الاقانيم فهي صفات مختلفة لله كما انتم تقولون هن هناك 99 صفة لله, فهل تجرأنا و قلنا ان هناك 99 اله لديكم؟؟؟؟


المشكلة ان نحن نقر و نقول ان هنالك اله واحد لكم انت تصرون على وجود 3, الظاهر الفكرة عاجبتكم ....


----------



## Zayer (6 سبتمبر 2005)

انا صحيح ما قريت كل شئ لكن حبيت اعلق او اسئل على بعض النقاط الي قريتها و فهمتها 

الي فهمته من ردك الاخير ان الله له ثلاث صفات وهي صفة الاب و صفة الابن و صفة الروح القدس 

انا صحيح اني ما اقرأ قرآن كثير لكن بحاول اني ابحث عن كلمة القدس و ما معناها عندنا 

بس ما اظن انها روح الله  ممكن تكون ملاك او ما شابه 

بنسبة الى 99 صفة الي عندنا ( في بعض الروايات تقول انها 100 ولكن لا يعرف احد الاسم الاخير و هو الاسم الاعظم 
وقيل في بعض الروايات ان النبي صلى الله عليه و اله و سلم يعرفه و الايمة المعصومين الذين لم يبقى منه سوى شخص واحد فقط على وجه الارض حاليا ) 

هم صفات وليست اجزاء مثلا صفة الرحمن اي ان الله رحمن و هذي وحدة من صفاته 
والواحد  و العزيز و الملك و الرحيم و الخالق و الرازق و المحيي و المميت 

فهي صفات  تختلف عن ثلاث الصفات الي عندكم 

مثلا لو قلنا ان هذا الرجل كريم و شجاع غير لما نقول ان هذا الرجل هو رجل و امراة في نفس الوقت !! 

هذا هو الفرق


----------



## My Rock (6 سبتمبر 2005)

وان كان فرق فلا يكون بمثابة تعدد الاله, فاذا اصريت على ذلك فهذا شأنك لاكنه ليس من الصحة او الحكمة


المهم اعتقد اني اجبتك على اسألتك البقية لانك ما علقت عليها


المهم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Zayer (6 سبتمبر 2005)

لا لسى  

هناك اسئلة في منتدى الاسئلة المسيحية 

في موضوعين  

اسئلة خفيفة 

و ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟


----------



## hmamch (7 سبتمبر 2005)

*الرب يبارك*

حقيقتا اجوبة شافية ومنطقية وكتابية..الرب يبارك حياتكم يا إخوة وسلام من اخوتكم المسيحيين في المغرب..وصللوا من اجلنا فالمغاربة بدؤوا يدخلون في دين الله الحق أفواجا افواجا.
موقع الشاب المغربي


----------



## Zayer (7 سبتمبر 2005)

الاخ المغربي 

تقصد الدين المسيحي ؟ 

وهؤلاء الذين يدخلون في المسيحين ما كان اصلهم ؟ 

اسف اذا خرجت عن نطاق الموضوع 

NO E_MAILS


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2005)

hmamch vbmenu_register("postmenu_494", true);  سلام و نعمة, نشكر الرب من اجل عمله في المغرب


----------



## whocares (9 سبتمبر 2005)

*الأندلسي و Zayer:

شكراً على المتابعة ... للأسف تقولون أننا "غير موجودين". فنحن لنا أعمالنا و لقمة العيش، فهل تريدونا أن نعيش في هذا المنتدى الرائع؟ L  بودّنا البقاء و لكن قليل من الصبر لديكم و تفهم أوضاعنا اليومية سيعطيكم نظرة مغايرة لإعتقاداتكم الحالي.

أندلسي: أنا أجبت على مدخلاتك فلم أر تعليق مباشر على ردّي.

فأنت قلت:" تحزنكم كلمة الوحدة فى الهدف .. لا أدرى لماذا ؟ ... عموما أيا كانت العلاقة بين الابن والأب فالتلاميذ أيضا مشتركين فى هذه العلاقة بالجسد .. بالروح .. أى مسمى تختاره .. التلاميذ لهم حق أيضا فيه ... فكما قال انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك .... فقد قال أيضا ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ... رغم أن عندى فى القرآن آية تقول ...مَّنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللّهَ ... الا أن أحدا من المسلمين لم يخطر بباله ماطرأ فى أذهانكم ...."

هذا ليس رد منك على كلامي في آخر رد لي عن الروح و الجسد، بل مجرد رأي لا يفنّد ما قلته أنا. فالتلاميذ لهم الحق في الوحة الروحية "الشخصية" و الوحدة "الهدفية" أيضاً. و ما المشكلة أو عدم التجانس هنا؟

<<<<<<<<<<<<<
أتمنى أن يكون الجواب على الأربع مداخلات السابقة لى  أولا والتى انصبت حول هذه الفقرة ."فان الذين يشهدون 
فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5: 7)

.. قبل التناقش فى نقاط فرعية ..
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

إذا تشعب أي شخص فليذكر الآخر بذلك، و شكراً لك. 

أندلسي أنت اقتبست التالي من الكتاب المقدس و تحاول فتفشل في تفسيرهم معا لتستنتج أن المسيح ليس هو الله أو مساوٍ له فيكون بالظاهر أقنوم من أقانيمه.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
"فان الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5: 7)

"و الذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثة الروح و الماء و الدم و الثلاثة هم في الواحد (يوحنا الأولى)

"و لست انا بعد في العالم و اما هؤلاء فهم في العالم و انا اتي اليك ايها الاب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن." (يوحنا 17 : 11)

" ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني و انا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما اننا نحن واحد انا فيهم و انت في ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد و ليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني و احببتهم كما احببتني " (يو:17 :22و23) 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
أرى أن لبس الأمور ليس شيئا غريبا، فنحن البشر نحاول أن نفهم من هو الله، و هذا مستحيل و إلاّ أمسينا ذواتنا آلـه!

أنا لا أرى من منظوري أن هناك أي مشكلة في فِهم أن الله تيسّر فَهمه في المسيح، وهو مستقل عن الناس كلياً. و  روحه، روح الحق يشهد للمؤمنين (فقط!!) أن يتوحدوا معه فيكونوا و الله متوحدين في الهدف، و في الروح "بواسطة" المسيح وهو ذاته نفس الله بالجسد. و هؤلاء الذين يشهدون في الأرض، البشر، "هم شاهدين في الواحد" أي كينونة الإنسان عن هذا الحق المُعلن لهم بالروح. و هذا ما يثبت، أخي الأندلسي، أن الله "بصورة شخصية" حي واقعي بالنسبة لكلية ذاتي و (عملياً و ليس كلامياً) أقرب إلينا من الوريد. فلا (واحد أحد) من الروح، الماء، والدم يُصرّح أن المسيح هو ابن الله الحي (الأقنوم الثاني) إلاّ بإعلان الآب (الأقنوم الأول)  له في الروح (الأقنوم الثالث)... كما شهد بطرس في متى 16 أقرأه ثم أضفه للآيات المذكورة أعلاه.

الآب هو المصدر، الإبن هو الكلمة، الروح هو الفعّال.. (قول و فعل). فكما يُعلم الإسلام أن الله واحد و له 99 اسم لكنها لا تحصره و لا تجعل منه 99 إلاهاً، فكذلك يُعلم الكتاب المقدس هذه الخصائص الثلاث المميزة عن الله الصمد. تذكر، الى جانب هذا الكلام ، أن المسيح قال: " أنا الأول و الآخر، الألف و الياء (الفا و اوميجا)، البداية و النهاية " و هذا كلام لا يشهد به نبي أو مجرد انسان صحيح العقل، صريح، و يرغب بأن يكون له وحدة الهدف و الروح مع المؤمنين بشخصه العجيب. فحين نأتي للمسيح و نتحد بالروح معه لا نكون نحن المسيح نفسه، فنحن:
1)	مخلوقون
2)	لا نملك أي شيء الاّ الإرادة
3)	خاطئون (أي نقترف الخطأ بحسن أو بسوء نية) [النفس أمّارة بالسوء]
4)	بحاجة مطلقه لمفهوم و عمل الخلاص بسبب خطايانا

بينما المسيح  و الآب واحد:
1) مولود غير مخلوق بالجسد من عذراء بروح الله الآب نفسه (لوقا 1: 34, 35)       
2) خالق العالم (يوحنا 1)
3) الإنسان الوحيد المعصم عن الخطأ (يوحنا 8: 46) ، (مزامير 143: 2) ، (رومة 3: 10)
4) مخلص الإنسان الوحيد لأنه الله (أشعياء 45: 21) ، (2 تيمو 1: 9، 10)

يا الله، إملأ عقولنا جميعاَ، و احرمنا من أمور كثيرة كي نغتني بك أنت فنسعد بالحرمان. آمين. 

محبتي للجميع.*


----------



## blackguitar (15 مارس 2006)

*اشكرك اخويا رزك على المعلومات الرائعه الجميله جدا *
*وعلى هذا الدرس اللاهوتى الجمييييييييييل*


----------

